# Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov



## Huilunsoittaja

For those people out there who know the music of Glazunov, and have suffered isolation or scorn for the sake of one of Classical Music's best kept secrets, this is for you. 

He is indeed one of the best kept secrets, because so few know about him, yet he made some of the most amazing music. Now that he is winning more publicity, I am more eager to express my opinion. I am a resolute fan of almost all Russian composers, but Glazunov I hold dear in a special way.

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936) composed in nearly every music genre except opera, and even there, he worked to complete the opera Prince Igor by Borodin (some who say he composed parts from scratch). He was a prodigy, writing his first symphony at age 16, and was said to have a musical photographic memory. Sometimes called the Russian Brahms, he was eclectic yet conservative, writing in the traditional form of Romanticism. Glazunov's music is filled with optimism, and is known for being crafted in the highest order and with the strongest sense of confidence. He favored the more traditional values of music rather than drastic innovation, because that was only what was in his nature, and he could not ever go against it. Yet Glazunov would allow the music world to progress in the time he was Director of the St. Petersburg Conservatory, where he influenced countless students both by his musical ability and character. Even while he was looked upon as being "old-fashioned" by students and colleagues, he was so confident in his convictions that he would not have chosen to be anything less than a defender of the sacred laws of art. The classical music world has a lot to credit his work for.


----------



## joen_cph

The 4th Symphony, the concerti (especially the two piano concertos & the violin cto), some of the symphonic poems - all of whom have been largely ignored - like "The Sea" and "Stenka Razin", as well as the "Oriental Rhapsody" for orchestra and the piano sonatas are some of the most attractive works of this composer. He can be a victim of routine, but his oeuvre is so vast that there is plenty to discover, and the performance itself can mean a lot for the appreciation of this composer. As regards the symphonies, the Rozhdestvensky and Serebrier recordings are usually among the best.


----------



## Head_case

Which pieces do you like most from Glazunov's repertoire?

Although he wrote around 7 string quartets, for some reason, I find his earlier string quartets more exhilarating and listen-inducing, than his latter more 'international' style of string quartet compositions. 

My favourites are his String Quartets No. II, IV & V. 

I did have a Naxos version of his violin concerto which I either binned or gave away. It's way too desperately romantic for my musical palette. Like most of his Russian compatriots, there is something I can find his music which is endearing. That he didn't break the mould or rely heavily on theorising probably lends his music to a lot of listening and staying power. A bit like Borodin's Polotsvian (sp?) Dances which is commercial as anything, but I still find myself humming to it. 

I do find every Russian who doesn't screech like Shostakovich gets the unfortunate epithet of being referred to as 'the Russian Brahms'. Personally, I don't like Brahms' work, so that would only put me off. Brahms is more like the German Glazunov


----------



## JSK

His violin concerto is excellent.

If you like Glazunov's music, maybe check out Gliere. His third symphony is very long, but very epic once you get into it.


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case said:


> My favourites are his String Quartets No. II, IV & V.
> 
> I did have a Naxos version of his violin concerto which I either binned or gave away. It's way too desperately romantic for my musical palette.


You should packed it for me.

I only know his Violin Concerto and happy with it. Julia Fischer playing in her Russian Violin album. Oh why, he also got string quartets? I should rushing to get them again, too much for the Russians.


----------



## Sid James

I've heard some of his symphonies on radio, and they all sound the same to me. The ideas outstay their welcome, and there is a blandness, a uniformity. I've got his_ Saxophone Concerto_ & it's quite listenable, but not gripping. I think _The Seasons_ is probably one of his best works that I've heard so far, it's got more "character" than the other pieces. I haven't heard any of his concerti or chamber music. Yes I do like C19th Russian composers, eg. Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky & Balakirev. I'd rate them above Glazunov, but that's just my personal taste & opinion...


----------



## Tapkaara

Andre said:


> I've heard some of his symphonies on radio, and they all sound the same to me. The ideas outstay their welcome, and there is a blandness, a uniformity. I've got his_ Saxophone Concerto_ & it's quite listenable, but not gripping. I think _The Seasons_ is probably one of his best works that I've heard so far, it's got more "character" than the other pieces. I haven't heard any of his concerti or chamber music. Yes I do like C19th Russian composers, eg. Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky & Balakirev. I'd rate them above Glazunov, but that's just my personal taste & opinion...


Glazunov is nowhere near the top of my list. In my opinion, one of the blandest Russian composers of his period.


----------



## Sid James

Tapkaara said:


> Glazunov is nowhere near the top of my list. In my opinion, one of the blandest Russian composers of his period.


Well let's not "bash" the man, obviously he has many admirers & his music has stayed in the repertoire, long after his death. BUT he seems to look backwards rather than forwards, and his 9 symphonies show little sense of progression or variety. A later Russian composer, Myaskovsky, was also not an innovator, stayed in the "romantic" diatonic world right up to his death in 1950, but his music at least engages me more (for some reason?). Whether radical or conservative, music (for me) has to be engaging on some level, and (again, for me) Glazunov doesn't make the grade. But then again, my knowledge is somewhat limited. As I said, his_ The Seasons_ stands out as a work that can be described as engaging on some levels, but (yes) his symphonies I do find (very) bland. Even Bruckner engages me more, and we know how similar many of his symphonies can sound, but there is enough "pull" & difference among them which makes a big difference to how the listener perceives each. I don't find the same thing with Glazunov's symphonies...


----------



## joen_cph

If you find Glaz a bit boring, a few works can be recommended, all of them available at YouTube for a try: the 4th Symphony overflows with melodic sweetness (if you happen to dig up the Rozhdestvensky recording, he is especially good as regards this), and the symphonic poem "The Sea". Just gave it a hearing in the Provatorov recording and was struck by the similarities with Wagner. It turns out that the piece was actually dedicated to RW and it has the opulence of a Wagnerian opera-without-words. According to a site on the web, Glazunov´s fascination with Wagner was quite short-lived and mainly tricked by a performance of "The Ring" in St. Petersburg i 1889. But a Lisztian influence was also present. Wikipedia mentions that Glaz met Liszt in Weimar back in 1884, where Liszt conducted Glazunov´s 1st Symphony. His 2nd Symphony from 1886 was dedicated to Liszt, as well as an Elegie op.17. 
I have a couple of the string quartets, but I´m not very familiar with them (nos.2,5,7). However, the "Novelettes" for string quartet (1886), though pastiches, are also charming and can likewise be heard at Youtube.


----------



## JAKE WYB

I found Glazunov too derivative and stale to cope wit listening to for years until i startes to get familiar wit his symphonies which one by one gave away thier secrets - 4 5 & 6 are to me the most enjoyable espeially 4 which is to me the most effortlesss and naturally flowing work there is of its kind - from beginning to end it is crafted beautifully full of subtleties and interest. Despite me not liking the seasons one bit or the piano concerti, the symphonies are full of life but only with familiarity. One thing that will always get on my nerves is that not once did Glazunov write a single good ending - overusing the brassy russian parp endlessly and tiresomely


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Andre said:


> Well let's not "bash" the man


I looked up "Glazunov" and the search, and I found your name, you kept putting his name in Bold, and said you hated him.  Well, I won't stop you, or anyone else, because at least you listened to something.

Response to all else:
Yeah, I figured some people would start criticizing him for derivative, cold, dull impressions, and such. I've heard it all. I'm well aware Glazunov isn't to many people's taste, but what I think is happening is that he is being blocked from people who possibly _could _like him, due to lack of publicity/performances, although I think there are plenty recordings of his symphonies now. And Glazunov is definitely more popular in Russia than America. But for those who are borderline, one of the main ways I figured out how to understand his music was to listen to it multiple times. If your attention span/patience can't take it, well, too sad. Perhaps taking a look at Serebrier's recordings may help, he had very good interpretations, as well as Neeme Järvi.

As for my own favorite works, it varies from time to time because I've heard nearly everything, but I do like Symphonies 4 and 5, as well as "The Seasons" and "From the Middle Ages" (suite). The piece that really hooked me on was Lyric Poem, I think that is an excellent piece. (All suggestions to everyone else  )


----------



## Tapkaara

The fact that Glazunov's name was in bold was because you did a search for him. The key word of your search will always be in bold.

I was living for a year in Oranage County (just south of Los Angeles) and on the now defunct K-Mozart station in the area they played Glazunov ALL THE TIME. The program director there must have loved him. Anyway, I got a good dose of the man's music on what must have been a daily basis. I must admit I have not heard all of the symphonies so maybe there is hope for me yet, but based on what I heard, I found the music to be rather without character.

Maybe I'll try the 4th and 5th symphonies.


----------



## TWhite

I'd say that of the Glazunov I've heard, my favorites are the Violin Concerto and the 5th Symphony, although "The Seasons" has some nice moments in it. 

Actually, the main reason I became familiar with his music at all was because of the famous story of his being drunk the time he conducted the premiere of Rachmaninov's First Symphony and caused the peice to be such a disaster that Rachmaninov destroyed the score and forbade the work to be performed in his lifetime. 

I find Glazunov to be a very conservative composer, but certainly not without merit--at least what I've heard.

Tom


----------



## Head_case

> You should packed it for me.
> 
> I only know his Violin Concerto and happy with it. Julia Fischer playing in her Russian Violin album. Oh why, he also got string quartets? I should rushing to get them again, too much for the Russians.


Well I would've, but I only discovered this forum this year!

Glazunov's string quartets are inconsistent: they don't show the developmental traits of say, Martinu, who progresses from the impressionist inflections of his Qt No. I to the more interesting No. VI and the Camerata type quartet. Again, I bought my set of Glazunov Quartets (complete) when I was at university. I broke them up, because I couldn't stand Qt No. I or VI/VII. The only cycle set I know of, is done by the Shostakovich Quartet. Their recording quality, oddly deteriorates towards the end of the cycle; the earlier ones are also recorded better. These days, they command collectors' prices if you can find them although the same re-issues on a different label by the same Shostakovich Quartet (same recording), sells for market prices. The Utrecht String Quartet are the new kids on the block who do a refreshing modern version of the Glazunov Quartets. By far the best interpretation of the solitary Qt No. V is by the St Petersburg Quartet whom you already know of. They are one of the best string quartets to come from the USSR this side of the century. 











> I have a couple of the string quartets, but I´m not very familiar with them (nos.2,5,7). However, the "Novelettes" for string quartet (1886), though pastiches, are also charming and can likewise be heard at


Hey Joen!

Work has blocked my email access - will write back in the big smoke!

The 'Slavonic' Quartet is his most popular string quartet (No. III). This is a great place to start. His Russian folk idiom is beautiful and ethnically charged. As many say, it is charged with many beautiful things. Perhaps my only reservation about it, is that it is too jolly for my own taste (I'm not a huge fan of 'jolly' music!


----------



## Taneyev

Don't forget his string quintet and his Suite for SQ. Also his ballet music, The Kremlin and Stenka Razin. And of course his sax concerto and quartet.


----------



## JAKE WYB

I do think that his reputation has stayed poor due to him being a bit of a bogeyman to all rachmninov admirees

I think also that the key is *multiple listenings* though the 4 came pretty instantly to me - still has a crap ending


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I just listened to Glasunov's violin concerto on youtube. Like what I wrote about Kachaturian's violin concerto just now, I find Glasunov's much the same in terms of quality and emotional level; very easy to access with the ear. It does not bring me over the moon relatively speaking, but listenable.


----------



## PoliteNewYorker

I too became familiar with Glazunov through the story of his disastrous premier of Rachmaninov's first Symphony. Of course, that says nothing about him as a composer.
I own symphonies 1 and 7. 7 is pretty good, 1 never thrilled me. Neither, I'd say, are too instantly accessible. I'll check out the violin concerto though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tapkaara said:


> on the now defunct K-Mozart station in the area they played Glazunov ALL THE TIME.


That must have been lovely! Haha yeah, you may not have liked it, but Glazunov makes a good background-music composer. My local radio station plays him quite a bit, such as for his birthday, they played 2 symphonies AND more in one day.  However, if I listen to him too much, I do admit I get sick of it, such as when you smell a really strong perfume for too long. Nowadays, I listen very sparingly.



PoliteNewYorker said:


> I too became familiar with Glazunov through the story of his disastrous premier of Rachmaninov's first Symphony. Of course, that says nothing about him as a composer.


Oh dear, I knew someone would bring that up...
Honestly, of all the studying I have made of Glazunov and his life, I don't think he really hated Rachmaninoff's music, maybe jealous is the proper term, and why is a long story. But also the notion that they were enemies is not true. They may not have been very close friends, but they wrote letters to each other, and Rachmaninoff was willing to give Glazunov money when he was poor in France. Sort of like heaping coals on his head  I think they reconciled at some point, I agree that incident shouldn't get in the way of analyzing him as a composer.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I respect and admire especially the string quartets and symphonies of Glazunov.
Those of Glier as well...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today is the 145th anniversary of his birthday! Hooray! 

♫♪♫♪♫♫♪♫♪♫♪

And you all can celebrate too, by listening to this work I uploaded on youtube, one of my favorite works:


----------



## shsherm

All right. I know that it is only ballet music. However, I enjoyed "The Seasons" from the first time I heard it while living in NYC. It was on the radio most likely on WQXR. As soon as I heard it I went to find an LP of the music. I once saw the ballet performed in Dallas with a cast of international stars at the yearly Dallas ballet extravaganza. Russians are pretty good at composing ballets.


----------



## jurianbai

Have listen to his String Quintet Op.39 and quartet no.7. Think I like the quintet more than the no.7 because of deeper composition. His piece may sound too generic in first try, but will grow memorable very quickly after couple of listening.


----------



## Mahler7

glazunov (and katchaturian) are the the only russian composers i don't like (the sea and spring are ok though)


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I like Glazunov very much*

I like his symphonies, his orchestral works, his ballets (like Raymonda) and his stupid waltzes.
He is good, but he's conventional...He was Shostakovich master...but Shostakovich was a revolutionary student! Glazunov is good but Glazunov is not great. Great are Rimsky-Korsakov, Borodin sometimes Cui...and the very pretentious Balakirev...Glazounov is to Russian music as Richard Strauss is to German music (except for opera) a very brilliant composer but without the greatness.
Please consider this as my humble OPINION.

I don't have te autority to say that this is true.





A very romantic composer, better than Rachmaninov but less than Rimsky.

Good night

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> and his stupid waltzes.


 That made me laugh.

True, he's not super great, but he will always be special to me. If he ever had any weakness, it was that he simply wasn't creative enough. He knew exactly _what _to do if he got an idea, but the whole coming up with an idea was harder for him. But he was still 50 times more creative than me! I would be a horrid composer. Did you hear his Lyric Poem I posted before?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> True, he's not super great, but he will always be special to me.


Glazunov wrote music I like to _hear_. Maybe there are deficiencies I would pick out if I listened more analytically to it, but still, I like the way it _sounds_, especially when Rozhdestvensky conducts it. To my ears, this is the kind of music described by Debussy when he said, "You have merely to listen. Pleasure is the law."


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I loved*

I loved the lyric poem.

Something I discovered 12 years ago is this...

Le chant du Menestrel...It is a bit sad but beautiful






If he could have all like this! But those little "pièces de salon" as Rachmaninov composed make both of them composers less serious...His symphonies (the 8 is great) are beautiful...His music sometimes is deep others is superficial. I'd say he's an uneven composer. I'm sorry, I love Prokofiev! LOL

Martin Pitchon

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm sorry, I love Prokofiev! LOL


Then you are excused. :tiphat: You're still more positive than most.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Prokofiev is fresh*

He is l'enfant terrible...and I am like that exactly...Espiègle (Mischievous)....He lived in France many years...and there he was discovered as they were Gauguin, Van Gogh, Picasso...France is a unique place for the arts.

I like painting but I prefer music. I think more with my ears than with my eyes...I hate when people are talking out loud, I hate techno music, I hate the music at my gym and I always bring my Ipod with my operas with me...Never without my Ipod...would be the title of the film of my life....LOL. I'm listening for the third time Der Schmied von gent by Schreker...an opera never recorded and that I found in a weird place called Premiere opera, recorded from the radio, this opera is great...I like very much Schreker...I liky many composers...75% of my collection are Russian...

You can take a look.

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

Good night
Spakoie Noche

Martin

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

lol not gonna turn this into a Prokofiev thread. We can rave elsewhere.

You would not believe how many weird coincidences I've had with this composer, and the radio.

1) It's how I discovered him, one cold Winter evening after a flute lesson, driving home in the car.
2) I've run into him on the radio at least 100 times in the last 3 years. Run into him, that is, he's right there on the radio, or the announcer announces him like 30 seconds to a minute later. How many times have I run into Prokofiev? Just like 10.
3) It's pretty creepy when you turn on the radio, and the first _word_ you hear is "Glazunov." But it's even creepier when it happens a _second_ time.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I really don't remember when I discovered Glazounov...But I was in Argentina...Let's see...30 years ago? No, more...I was 15? 16?....But I bought all all all....like I always do..When I like a composer I empty every store...

take a look:

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

Something missing? I'll buy it then!

Martin

P.S. I'm not sure is worth buying more Glazunov, I bought two *Luigi Nono *CDs today....LOL


----------



## Manxfeeder

Does anyone have any thoughts on Glazunov's King of the Jews? Amazon has Rozhdestvensky's recording dirt cheap; I wonder if it's worth exploring.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

It is a wonderful piece, I like it...very much. About the version...If you find Svetlanov it is even better..Rozhdestvensky is a more modern guy....even if he made an awesome Cherevichki (Tchaikovsky) live in Italy.

http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Salo...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1291844736&sr=1-3

Should be a great version

But the one you saw:

http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-King...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1291844792&sr=1-1
has better critics.

My version is Golovchin...I don't know i it is good.  It is a nice piece...not the end of the world.


----------



## Manxfeeder

myaskovsky2002 said:


> It is a wonderful piece, I like it...very much.


Thank you!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

pazhulsta.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My version is Golovchin...I don't know i it is good. It is a nice piece...not the end of the world.


Isn't that Naxos??? Fie! Naxos may have recorded nearly every orchestral work by Glazunov, and sold them for cheap, but they are hardly the best recordings. I've heard too many _wrong_ notes, and the sound balance is sometimes dry. Lyric Poem with Naxos was really good, but symphonies are not.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I don't have his string quartets yet...Which one would you recommend? I love Tchaikovsky...I want a Tchaikovsky or Arensky like...Please *if you know just one quartet *don't answer...I want to buy the best..I was spending too much money on CDs lately. I read the comments about th enumber 5 and the novelettes...It seems to be amazing...Is it? (you posted the photo)

Thanks.

Martin


----------



## Charon

I seem to have neglected Glazunov in my listening experience.

Does anybody have any recommendatios for concert and chamber works that represent his style well?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Charon said:


> Does anybody have any recommendatios for concert and chamber works that represent his style well?


Yes yes! Not chamber works, I'm hardly familiar with them, but I know his orchestral stuff. Very characteristic works by him: Symphonies 4 & 5, The Seasons, Raymonda (both are ballets), Violin Concerto, and Lyric Poem.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

8th symphony is the better for me...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

What about my quartets..No answers?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*awesome!*






This is G-R-E-A-T !!!!!!!!!

This guy composed terrific music...less good also.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This is G-R-E-A-T !!!!!!!!!
> 
> This guy composed terrific music...less good also.
> 
> Martin


Ooooh one of my favorites! it's in d flat major too, the best Romantic key ever.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Glazunov never composed an opera...but many beautiful songs. It is just one CD and it is magic.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*That's something I haven't listened to. yet*



myaskovsky2002 said:


> Glazunov never composed an opera...but many beautiful songs. It is just one CD and it is magic.
> 
> Martin


Oh! Did you know that Glazunov helped finish _Prince Igor_ with Rimsky-Korsakov? His one bit of operatic experience. He even wrote out the overture for it, which Borodin once played for him on piano, but never wrote down himself. Some rumors have that Glazunov wrote it from scratch, but I dunno haha.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Sergei Prokofiev...you're approving everything my Finnish friend says...That's weird.

Borodin was a mess!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I bought a new cd*

I was afraid...I bought Glazunov's piano sonatas 1 and 2...They are so beautiful!

Nice.

Martin

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Please read and listen to audio! (the audio is just reading the words aloud, with musical commentary)

http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2011/05/10/new-classical-tracks-alexander-glazunov/?refid=0


----------



## Il_Penseroso

As a 'russian music' lover, It's my all-time pleasure listening to such a great symphonic poem like Stenka Razin. It's my favorite Glazunov work. A real masterpiece by a genius (He was 20 when he composed it). I got the full score recently and think it would keep me busy for a long time !


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Huilunsoittaja said:


> He even wrote out the overture for it, which Borodin once played for him on piano, but never wrote down himself. Some rumors have that Glazunov wrote it from scratch, but I dunno haha.


Glazunov had a mighty miraculous memory (like many great musicians, Mozert, Liszt, von Bülow, Bizet, Saint-Saëns and Hofmann), then why not ? It's been told that he could never forget a piece, once played before him. So no wonder that he could write the overture once he heard from Borodin himself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*Well, it's that time of the year again*

Today's his birthday! Born on this date in 1865.

:clap: :cheers: :clap:

Various works. Enjoy!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today's his birthday! Born on this date in 1865.


Hey, I'll lift a glass of . . . uh, red tea in his honor. Although I'm sure he would be properly besotted on this day.

I'll be pulling random selections of his from my collection today. But I don't need much of an excuse to embibe in his music.


----------



## Taneyev

I've nearly all his chamber, and I love it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

As Glazunov's top advocate on TalkClassical, I just have to share things I discover once in a while, and I made a huge discovery today:

Piano Concerto No. 1 (Complete)





Piano Concerto No. 2 (Complete)





These are by far the best recordings I've ever heard of the 2 piano concertos. They are absolutely brilliant performances, I only wish I could find the exact details. Please listen, and enjoy!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I'm looking for some information on Glazunov later years, the time he lived in Paris (or near Paris, I don't know exactly) until his death. 
some information on his career as a romantic composer still belonged to that old 19th. century Russian national music school, and also his overview on his younger contemporary composers and french modern music. 
Any help (book, website, etc.) would be appreciated.


----------



## tdc

I just found out it was Glazunov who conducted the disastrous premiere of Rachmaninoff's 1st Symphony - some people say it was under-rehearsed and that Glazunov was likely drunk. I wonder if there is any truth to this...Rachmaninoff never really commented on this, but was devastated.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Rachmaninoff


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Il_Penseroso said:


> I'm looking for some information on Glazunov later years, the time he lived in Paris (or near Paris, I don't know exactly) until his death.
> some information on his career as a romantic composer still belonged to that old 19th. century Russian national music school, and also his overview on his younger contemporary composers and french modern music.
> Any help (book, website, etc.) would be appreciated.


I can suggest a few things. First, I found a link related to his creation of his saxophone works (the Quartet and Concerto).

There's also this wikipedia article, but actually for really in depth information, I would look into the books that are cited _for _the article.

Recently I came across a magnificent biography about him, titled: Alexander Glazounov, 1865-1936: His Life and Works, by Donald J. Venturini. There were so many quotes of Glazunov about all sorts of things, from his opinion of composers, to his own works, to anything to do with conservatory.

Last but not least, This awesome website dedicated to him. I got it translated to English from German/Russian.

I didn't discover all this over night. It's taken years to fit the pieces of the puzzle of his life together, which is indeed a puzzle because a lot is not told about him on a personal level.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

tdc said:


> I just found out it was Glazunov who conducted the disastrous premiere of Rachmaninoff's 1st Symphony - some people say it was under-rehearsed and that Glazunov was likely drunk. I wonder if there is any truth to this...Rachmaninoff never really commented on this, but was devastated.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Rachmaninoff


I read in a biography about Glazunov this same incident, but had a completely different perspective. In the biography, there were numerous quotes from Glazunov about he felt about conducting, and he admitted he was very bad at it for several reasons, to paraphrase: 1) He didn't like bossing the musicians around, especially when they were older than him 2) He wasn't sure what kind of words to describe what he wanted. For example, he constantly used the word _piano _when the musicians around him told him, "no, you have to think deeper, think about color." Not that Glazunov was opposed to the idea of color, he just didn't know how to explain it. He wasn't much of a speaker anyway.

Now as the Rachmaninoff symphony incident, I learned that there was only _one_ person at the concert that made such a claim of Glazunov being drunk, and that was Rachmaninoff's to-be wife, who didn't know Glazunov or his personality very well. Glazunov was rather introverted, and if he was under extreme stress he would tend to seem like he "shut down," but that didn't mean he was drunk. The fact that he hadn't rehearsed the work very well at all probably also added to the whole stressful situation, and so he ended up losing control of the orchestra. I feel really bad for him. More likely, Glazunov went and wasted himself _afterward_, not before, and since it was his reputation to do that anyway, that rumor stuck.

As his advocate, the truth is very important to be told.


----------



## Taneyev

As happen on any trial, the important thing isn't the truth, but what the jury thinks it is.


----------



## Oskaar

*Alexandr Konstantinovich Glazunov*

He absolutely deserves a thread, and I can not find one. Love his symphonies! The rest is yet to discover.


----------



## Oskaar

oskaar said:


> *Alexander Glazunov	*
> 
> Work
> *Glazunov: Op. 16: Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor "To the Memory of Liszt"*
> 
> Artists
> Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra & Vladimir Fedoseyev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-The-...UW10/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321273361&sr=8-2
> 
> A masterpiece! Brilliant sound and performance! Another 10 (later I find lacks in the sound...)





oskaar said:


> *Alexander Glazunov	*
> 
> Work
> *Glazunov: Op. 5: Symphony No. 1 in E major "Slavonian Symphony"*
> 
> Artists
> Bbc National Orchestra Of Wales, Tadaaki Otaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Symp...YORM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1321272920&sr=8-3
> 
> Nice, but not great symphony .*Edit: It is a superb symphony*! But both performance and sound is very good!


Yesterdays currently listening


----------



## Oskaar

*Alexander Glazunov *

Work 
*Glazunov: Op. 33: Symphony No. 3 in D major*

Artists
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra & Vladimir Fedoseyev




http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-The-...UW10/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321273361&sr=8-2

Another great symphony by Glazunov! I may have said the oposite before, but now I notice some shivering and harsh tendenses in the soundscape in this cycle.. But exelent performance!










Work 
*Glazunov: Op. 48: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major*

Artists
Alexander Anissimov and Moscow State Symphony Orchestra




http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Symp...7N5V/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1321273600&sr=8-6

Beautiful and more lyrical symphony.
Beautiful performed, and clear and good, but some "closed" sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm surprised he hasn't had one of these yet; he has some followers here. Myself included.


----------



## Taneyev

IMO, his 7 quartets and quintet and the rest of his chamber pieces are the most important chamber corpus produced in Russia in the 19TH century, after Taneyev's.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

LOL Do you think _*I*_ would have overlooked that??? :lol:

O well, we can start afresh if you like, but yes, I made one some years ago, it is here: http://www.talkclassical.com/8711-alexander-glazunov.html I'm sorry you couldn't find it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

oskaar said:


> Work
> *Glazunov: Op. 48: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major*
> 
> Artists
> Alexander Anissimov and Moscow State Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Symp...7N5V/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1321273600&sr=8-6
> 
> Beautiful and more lyrical symphony.
> Beautiful performed, and clear and good, but some "closed" sound.




I wonder how I should say this...

How about, gently take that CD out of your CD player, put it in its case, and never touch it again.

I'm touchy about this only because it is my favorite Glazunov symphony. I'm glad you still liked that symphony, but that recording is _awful_. The sound and interpretation are lifeless. Nothing annoys me more than when he's played technically, but without heart or warmth.

To remedy your mind... these suggested recordings are all good, each a little different, and depending on how much money you have, choose from the below:

I heard this recently, I was blown away by how the 3rd mvmt is performed. Highly recommended:









Also these 2 below. I actually haven't heard their performances of the 4th in _particular _ but I trust them because I've heard other performances of Neeme Jarvi and Jose Serebrier doing other Glazunov symphonies, which were brilliant:


----------



## Oskaar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> How about, gently take that CD out of your CD player, put it in its case, and never touch it again.


I dont think it is that bad. But what I call "closed" sound may cause it appearing lifeless. I was listening to it right after a Vladimir Fedoseyev performance that I found shivering and harsh, so I found this recording as a calm change. 
I have on spotify Otaka versions of every symphony I think, and I am looking forward to listen to them!


----------



## Llyranor

I haven't heard much from him, but his violin concerto is quite fabulous!


----------



## Manxfeeder

For all you deal-hunters, Amazon is offering MP3 downloads of Federoseyev's and Otaka's symphony cycles for $5 and 6.99 respectively until January 31.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Here's a really neat website I found, I got it translated to English:

Glasunow.org

They added some things since I last saw it! Now they have a section announcing concert performances wherever across the globe.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> They added some things since I last saw it! Now they have a section announcing concert performances wherever across the globe.


Thank goodness for Google Translate! I noticed they like a lot of Otaka's recordings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"I can no longer bear all this verbiage and praise heaped on me by just about everyone… I prefer to be loved in silence…"

Oh no you don't! You're _not _getting the silent treatment today, sir! 

Happy Birthday to my dearest old friend in Classical Music.


----------



## Taneyev

I bet you didn't know those.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Odnoposoff said:


> I bet you didn't know those.


:lol: I did. Many months ago, I was searching new Glazunov videos on youtube as I do once in a while, and I found that video. I listened to it, but forgotten what it sounded like, except that parts were pretty spunky. It's definitely really early stuff, student music without an opus.

I strongly suggest his 5 Novelettes op. 15 if you want to hear something early but really nice for string quartet.


----------



## Taneyev

As I've said before, I've all his chamber works for ensamble.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's that time of year again!

In honor of his birthday...




I love this video, particularly watching the conducting, and the principal flutist, who really gets into it! 

Also,

A window into the mind of this man...

Various quotes:

_"It is impossible for me to occupy myself with other things, I'm obsessed with music. When I could not compose, I had the feeling of wasting my time."

"Before I became the director I knew the treble clef and the bass clef, now I know the wrench too." 
(Alternately translated, "Before I became the director I knew the treble key and the bass key, now I know the nut key too.")

"If you want Richard, try Wagner, if Strauss, try Johann." D)

"Dissonances like these would be more effective if they were used more sparingly."

"In the third section, page seven, bar twenty-six, you neglected to play the F sharp."

"And why did you allow parallel fifths between the 6/5 chord of the second degree and the 6/4 tonal chord?"

"Of all the 2000 pupils I taught at the Conservatory in St. Petersburg, Stravinsky had the worst ear."

"I can no longer bear all this verbiage and praise heaped on me by just about everyone… I prefer to be loved in silence…"

"You may criticize my compositions, but you can't deny that I am a good conductor and a remarkable conservatory Director."

"... As a Russian, I suffer very much that I have no homeland and am forced outside of my homeland to roam crazily, without a certain goal ..."

"As for me I have to say that in general, I have scarcely changed my convictions at all and I am happy to remain a backwards musician."

"If I had to come up with a way of characterizing the music of our great Russian composers, I would compare Borodin with a knight-prince from pre-Muscovite times, Musorgsky with a thoughtful peasant, Rimsky-Korsakov with a sorcerer from our byliny [epic poems], but Tchaikovsky I would liken to a Russian gentleman (барин) of a Turgenevan cast of mind. Tchaikovsky adored the countryside, he liked and, from his point of view, understood the people. He knew how to strike up a rapport with them, and wherever he went they all liked him."

"It struck me that Tchaikovsky, who was above all a lyrical and melodic composer, had introduced operatic elements into his symphonies. I admired the thematic material of his works less than the inspired unfolding of his thoughts, his temperament and the constructural perfection."

_

Many more quotes here


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's that time of year again!
> 
> In honor of his birthday...


I appreciate how Jose Serebrier has taken up the Glazunov mantle.


----------



## Blake

A wonderful wonderland of wonders.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Working on some Glazunov piano miniatures, i came across this page in order to find some inspiring photos of the great maestro:

http://biblio.conservatory.ru/History/Cons/Glaz/Glaz.htm

Keep the thread up!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I didn't choose Glazunov. He chose me. LOL


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I didn't choose Glazunov. He chose me. LOL


Yeah that shows!


----------



## Vaneyes

Finger-pointing at *Glazunov*.

http://www.spectator.co.uk/arts/music/9342672/the-drunk-conductor-who-ruined-rachmaninovs-career/


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaneyes said:


> Finger-pointing at *Glazunov*.
> 
> http://www.spectator.co.uk/arts/music/9342672/the-drunk-conductor-who-ruined-rachmaninovs-career/


Great little article, thanks. It should go on the Rachmaninov thread too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Finger-pointing at *Glazunov*.
> 
> http://www.spectator.co.uk/arts/music/9342672/the-drunk-conductor-who-ruined-rachmaninovs-career/


I'm glad that Rachmaninoff's Symphony no. 1 is getting attention now because I agree it was a good work, but what that article fails to mention is that Glazunov ALSO approved of the work. There was no conspiracy to crash the work, like everyone thinks. Glazunov had issues with nerves pretty much all his life, as he was introverted and didn't like performing piano in front of others either. the reason he made all the cuts in the score was because he was not prepared to conduct it, not because he didn't like it, nor did the orchestra have enough rehearsal time. The article also falls to mention that Rachmaninoff did NOT hold this against him, as Glazunov formally apologized to him. They ended up being very close to each other in the years to come, even when Rachmaninoff went to America and Glazunov was still in Russia, and later France. Glazunov wasn't a terrible conductor, but he had the weakness of turning to alcohol before public performances (Sibelius had this issue too). When Glazunov got married and stopped drinking, this all came back to haunt him to the point he almost had panic attacks before conducting even his own works.

I expect all of this to crop up as glazunov gains more notoriety in years to come. And then it will take people to advocate for him, to put aside personal issues to respect him in other ways.

Update: I read that whole article and I was laughing hysterically until I got to that awful quote from a critic. Now I'm both laughing and wanting to, well, do unpleasant things to that biased, foolish critic... And he will regret speaking of glazunov as "unsuccessful".


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm glad that Rachmaninoff's Symphony no. 1 is getting attention now because I agree it was a good work, but what that article fails to mention is that Glazunov ALSO approved of the work. There was no conspiracy to crash the work, like everyone thinks. Glazunov had issues with nerves pretty much all his life, as he was introverted and didn't like performing piano in front of others either. the reason he made all the cuts in the score was because he was not prepared to conduct it, not because he didn't like it, nor did the orchestra have enough rehearsal time. The article also falls to mention that Rachmaninoff did NOT hold this against him, as Glazunov formally apologized to him. They ended up being very close to each other in the years to come, even when Rachmaninoff went to America and Glazunov was still in Russia, and later France. Glazunov wasn't a terrible conductor, but he had the weakness of turning to alcohol before public performances (Sibelius had this issue too). When Glazunov got married and stopped drinking, this all came back to haunt him to the point he almost had panic attacks before conducting even his own works.
> 
> I expect all of this to crop up as glazunov gains more notoriety in years to come. And then it will take people to advocate for him, to put aside personal issues to respect him in other ways.
> 
> Update: I read that whole article and I was laughing hysterically until I got to that awful quote from a critic. Now I'm both laughing and wanting to, well, do unpleasant things to that biased, foolish critic... And he will regret speaking of glazunov as "unsuccessful".


I made a quite similar rebuttal on that article. Pretty atrociously written.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

dholling said:


> I made a quite similar rebuttal on that article. Pretty atrociously written.


I read your comment! Glad to hear a reasonable mind around here! I tend to avoid reading such articles, particularly by those who already have their negative biases before they even start. Nor should such things really bother us since we're pretty set in _our_ convictions too.


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glad to hear a reasonable mind around here! I tend to avoid reading such articles, particularly of "top critics" who already have their negative biases before they every start. Nor should such things really bother us since we're pretty set in _our_ convictions too.


I agree...........


----------



## MagneticGhost

I thought it was a quite humorous article. The real meat of which was the thought that Rachmaninov's career may have gone in a different direction. I do like Glazunov's music but it is undeniable that it hasn't caught the imagination of the general populace in the same way as R's.


I am much taken with Glazunov's Piano Concerto #1 at the moment. The first mvt is splendid


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's been 6 months since any update has been done to this page, so I got a few things of interest.

FIRST:











So much could be said about this. First thing I note, Glazunov DOES have the flute and trumpet use flutter-tonguing in the Winter Snow Waltz which has been of some contention for conductors (as he writes these instruments to use "tremolo" rather than flutter-tonguing in the score). He also follows his own written tempos to the spot, including the Spring Scene which is almost always done slower by others.

OTHER FINDINGS:

Memoir by Elena Glazunov

Long Biography, half of it able to be viewed with translation, complete biography in Russian downloadable to PDF with many rare photographs within

RARE PHOTOGRAPHS OF ST. PETERSBURG CONSERVATORY DURING GLAZUNOV'S TERM AS DIRECTOR


----------



## Albert7

Great finds! thanks for those clips.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Below is info on a CD of piano roll recordings by Glazunov. Now unlike stereo recordings, piano rolls are sometimes criticized for not showing the full depth of the performance, although things like touch and rhythm are kept in tact. What's difficult to tell is a handful on the CD are _not _Glazunov's playing but Artur Lemba who was a friend and was "authorized" to play Glazunov's music, meaning that Lemba was monitored and made to perform whatever work(s) in the set exactly how Glazunov _would _have played them. A little confusing.  The Sonata no. 2 Concert Waltz are the only ones like that.

http://www.allmusic.com/album/welte-mignon-mystery-vol-19-alexander-glazunov-mw0002432375


----------



## Albert7

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Below is info on a CD of piano roll recordings by Glazunov. Now unlike stereo recordings, piano rolls are sometimes criticized for not showing the full depth of the performance, although things like touch and rhythm are kept in tact. What's difficult to tell is a handful on the CD are _not _Glazunov's playing but Artur Lemba who was a friend and was "authorized" to play Glazunov's music, meaning that Lemba was monitored and made to perform whatever work(s) in the set exactly how Glazunov _would _have played them. A little confusing.  The Sonata no. 2 Concert Waltz are the only ones like that.
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/welte-mignon-mystery-vol-19-alexander-glazunov-mw0002432375


Thanks... I will look for those on iTunes soon because I am curious for sure.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Below is info on a CD of piano roll recordings by Glazunov. Now unlike stereo recordings, piano rolls are sometimes criticized for not showing the full depth of the performance, although things like touch and rhythm are kept in tact. What's difficult to tell is a handful on the CD are _not _Glazunov's playing but Artur Lemba who was a friend and was "authorized" to play Glazunov's music, meaning that Lemba was monitored and made to perform whatever work(s) in the set exactly how Glazunov _would _have played them. A little confusing.  The Sonata no. 2 Concert Waltz are the only ones like that.
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/welte-mignon-mystery-vol-19-alexander-glazunov-mw0002432375


Whether Glazunov himself made this rolls or one of his pupils, assistants, friends, etc. or perhaps criticized for some technical issues, that's a good feeling to listen to some gems survived from those times and by great souls touch on the instrument, that's how I always think about piano rolls...

I've found Glazunov piano music quite interesting... Just finished Theme and Variations Op.72 in F sharp minor, purely a masterwork! I do enjoy playing it...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Il_Penseroso said:


> I've found Glazunov piano music quite interesting... Just finished Theme and Variations Op.72 in F sharp minor, purely a masterwork! I do enjoy playing it...


Did you know that he was going to call it "Variations on a Finnish Folk Song" only he thought that wouldn't sell as well so he changed it to plain Theme and Variations? It is a Finnish folk song that he is using, it also appears in his Finnish Fantasy op. 88.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Did you know that he was going to call it "Variations on a Finnish Folk Song" only he thought that wouldn't sell as well so he changed it to plain Theme and Variations? It is a Finnish folk song that he is using, it also appears in his Finnish Fantasy op. 88.


No, I didn't. Many many thanks for the information... Now I got a better vision over the work, and I'm pretty sure it helps while playing from since now on... :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"If I had to come up with a way of characterizing the music of our great Russian composers, I would compare Borodin with a knight-prince from pre-Muscovite times, Mussorgsky with a thoughtful peasant, Rimsky-Korsakov with a sorcerer from our byliny [epic poems], but Tchaikovsky I would liken to a Russian gentleman (барин) of a Turgenevan cast of mind. Tchaikovsky adored the countryside, he liked and, from his point of view, understood the people. He knew how to strike up a rapport with them, and wherever he went they all liked him" - Glazunov

Over 100 relevant pictures to him and his life! Over half of them were completely new to me! Sorry for tiny resolution, couldn't find a way to see them more up close


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> "If I had to come up with a way of characterizing the music of our great Russian composers, I would compare Borodin with a knight-prince from pre-Muscovite times, Mussorgsky with a thoughtful peasant, Rimsky-Korsakov with a sorcerer from our byliny [epic poems], but Tchaikovsky I would liken to a Russian gentleman (барин) of a Turgenevan cast of mind. Tchaikovsky adored the countryside, he liked and, from his point of view, understood the people. He knew how to strike up a rapport with them, and wherever he went they all liked him" - Glazunov
> 
> Over 100 relevant pictures to him and his life! Over half of them were completely new to me! Sorry for tiny resolution, couldn't find a way to see them more up close


What I must say is "wow" and thank you. Many of them I have not seen before but my goodness he was quite a celebrity. I do know that there are some revealing photos of him available at both New York Public Library for the Performing Arts and at the Library of Congress (and some fine photos of Myaskovsky).


----------



## Orfeo

It appears that Glazunov will not be featured in this year's BBC Proms. Politics and fashion as usual.



But then again, I have to admit that the programs are pretty adventurous (featuring a number of composers I know little about, if at all).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

dholling said:


> It appears that Glazunov will not be featured in this year's BBC Proms. Politics and fashion as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I have to admit that the programs are pretty adventurous (featuring a number of composers I know little about, if at all).


I know, I flipped out when I found out...

We'll have to make our OWN Proms celebration for Glazunov! August 10, biggest celebration for him ever!


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I know, I flipped out when I found out...
> 
> We'll have to make our OWN Proms celebration for Glazunov! August 10, biggest celebration for him ever!


Yep, you can say that again.


----------



## Art Rock

The recent Glazunov discussion in ArtMusic's thread has prompted me to go through his CD's in my collection again. I was very pleasantly surprised by symphony 4.


----------



## AnotherSpin

dholling said:


> It appears that Glazunov will not be featured in this year's BBC Proms. Politics and fashion as usual.


 Any other ideas? What about taste?


----------



## Orfeo

AnotherSpin said:


> Any other ideas? What about taste?


Well, I'm pleased to see Nielsen featured well, and not with the usual works. As for Glazunov, I would've love to see his Sixth Symphony programmed (and Suite "From the Middle Ages" for that matter). His Triumphal March would have make for a rousing encore given the opportunity.

Like I said, the programs for this year's Prom is more adventurous than I expected. But,................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My homage to Glazunov this year despite what others would or wouldn't have done. 






I'm currently making a YouTube video that gives his life story plus excerpts of his music.


----------



## AnotherSpin

See it as kind of masochistic fun to dig into Russo music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Piano roll performances of Glazunov performing 2 preludes:











Incredible. I feel like I just opened up his soul again. How serious he plays it, and with what sensitivity! It's like going into a different world, a parallel universe where nothing goes wrong, or it all resolves the way it should.


----------



## Birdsong88

I have to say I have not listened to very much Glazunov. I have only heard a few of his orchestral works, concertos and ballets. I wasn't ooohhh, nor was I blahhhhh. Time to sample more from this prolific composer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's that time of the year again! And it's not just any birthday celebration, it's the 150th!!!

So I'm starting the celebrations EARLY!

My first little contribution is this, a video of me playing his music as well as Nielsen and Sibelius back in May:






More to come!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TADA!!! Celebrations Part 2! :clap: :cheers:






<3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

In celebration of Glazunov month, here is part 3! ^_^


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's that time of the year again! And it's not just any birthday celebration, it's the 150th!!!
> 
> So I'm starting the celebrations EARLY!
> 
> My first little contribution is this, a video of me playing his music as well as Nielsen and Sibelius back in May:


Well, that's just lovely.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a VERY happy day today, I hope you did too. ^_^

I don't really have anything more to say....

Good-night!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is literally the best musicological source on Glazunov (other than his own writings) that I've ever found... WOW...

https://yadi.sk/i/LXM-6ibWjoTWQ

It's unlike other biographies I've read. Besides be super long and having new information and insight, the way it's written is also very inviting. Easy language, dialogue entries (maybe fictionally realized), humor. It's really a book meant to be read with a bit of fun, not some didactic textbook. It's like a novel! Reading the foreword by the author shows that this writer is... _very _much like me. But the main difference was... they had access to EVERYTHING. This person's life work was to find EVERYTHING, and because they were Russian and lived in Russia, finding the sources and documents was easier than it would be for me. Thank you Mr. Kunitsyn! I'll write you a proper thank-you note if you are still alive, after I finish reading.


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is literally the best musicological source on Glazunov (other than his own writings) that I've ever found... WOW...
> 
> https://yadi.sk/i/LXM-6ibWjoTWQ
> 
> It's unlike other biographies I've read. Besides be super long and having new information and insight, the way it's written is also very inviting. Easy language, dialogue entries (maybe fictionally realized), humor. It's really a book meant to be read with a bit of fun, not some didactic textbook. It's like a novel! Reading the foreword by the author shows that this writer is... _very _much like me. But the main difference was... they had access to EVERYTHING. This person's life work was to find EVERYTHING, and because they were Russian and lived in Russia, finding the sources and documents was easier than it would be for me. Thank you Mr. Kunitsyn! I'll write you a proper thank-you note if you are still alive, after I finish reading.


Thank you for the upload Huilunsoittaja. Do you know if there's the English version/translation of this book?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Orfeo said:


> Thank you for the upload Huilunsoittaja. Do you know if there's the English version/translation of this book?


I downloaded it and have since been translating page by page with Google Translate. It's slowww process, but it's actually translating in a comprehensible fashion. It honestly would be nice if a proper translation was made... I wonder if I could request it...


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I downloaded it and have since been translating page by page with Google Translate. It's slowww process, but it's actually translating in a comprehensible fashion. It honestly would be nice if a proper translation was made... I wonder if I could request it...


You probably can. It's very costly, however.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, I'm going to brag about this all winter. Raymonda in MY home city...

http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/event/BQBSE

I am not missing this for the world. Good thing there are so many performances, I will certainly be able to make at least one date.

_Dream come true...............!_


----------



## Orfeo

Nice...............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found Glazunov's house. Under the "Samadeva" sign is the white plaque:

https://www.google.com/maps/@59.9323912,30.3216521,3a,75y,111.7h,86.26t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sauTuglnu8XUojV8mSjyHKg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

One word: LOADED

His family owned the whole block, 8-10 Kazanskaya. 8-9 was the publishing house, and 10 was the house. That's one huge house! Town house _mansion!_ 6 total in the family living there plus a few servants, maybe 3 or 4 living on the 4th floor. I imagine Sasha eventually got a floor all to himself. Why would you wanna move away? It's so big you could be on one side of the house and not even know who's there. No wonder he refused to leave there. The plaque says he basically lived there his entire life, from birth to 1928 when he left the country.

Some general evidence I came across in the summer that most closely associates him with the address:








Now the place is a pleasant-looking small business area. A bank, a salon, 2 cafes... AND AN UPSCALE ALCOHOL STORE!! IN HIS VERY HOUSE! I think he would be pleased to see it. _Very_ pleased. 

Does this mean it's no use going to Russia to see it in person? Heck no! I'm going there anyway, and I'm gonna buy stuff from that upscale liquor store in his honor, and drink some wine by his grave or something which is still miles away LOL


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I found Glazunov's house. Under the "Samadeva" sign is the white plaque:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@59.9323912,30.3216521,3a,75y,111.7h,86.26t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sauTuglnu8XUojV8mSjyHKg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> One word: LOADED
> 
> His family owned the whole block, 8-10 Kazanskaya. 8-9 was the publishing house, and 10 was the house. That's one huge house! Town house _mansion!_ 6 total in the family living there plus a few servants, maybe 3 or 4 living on the 4th floor. I imagine Sasha eventually got a floor all to himself. Why would you wanna move away? It's so big you could be on one side of the house and not even know who's there. No wonder he refused to leave there. The plaque says he basically lived there his entire life, from birth to 1928 when he left the country.
> 
> Some general evidence I came across in the summer that most closely associates him with the address:
> View attachment 80525
> 
> 
> Now the place is a pleasant-looking small business area. A bank, a salon, 2 cafes... AND AN UPSCALE ALCOHOL STORE!! IN HIS VERY HOUSE! I think he would be pleased to see it. _Very_ pleased.
> 
> Does this mean it's no use going to Russia to see it in person? Heck no! I'm going there anyway, and I'm gonna buy stuff from that upscale liquor store in his honor, and drink some wine by his grave or something which is still miles away LOL


I'm surprised at how much you love Russian music , great to see that there is still respect and cultural exchange between Russia and Finland.

By the way, I think you mentioned before that studied in Russia, is that right? Can you speak the language?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'm surprised at how much you love Russian music , great to see that there is still respect and cultural exchange between Russia and Finland.
> 
> By the way, I think you mentioned before that studied in Russia, is that right? Can you speak the language?


For Christmas my brother got me a Russian For Dummies book so now I have means to learn, plus I have a quasi-penpal in this Russian musicologist friend of mine. We'll see when I have time to actually start training. Learning a language always has to be a committed endeavor.

I'm also 2nd generation Finnish American, so I'm not sure how real Finns would feel about my love of Russia. Hopefully they know to keep art and culture out of politics. It's really dicey these days though, and as a Finn or an American I'm unsure how safe it is to visit there. One day... One day...


----------



## joen_cph

All reports on travel forums are saying that Western tourists experience no particular problems when visiting Russia these days. Personally however, I´ve decided to give priority to other destinations for a good deal of time, particularly since I have visited Ukraine three times in recent years, experiencing a somewhat similar, if currently troubled, country and culture.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

joen_cph said:


> All reports on travel forums are saying that Western tourists experience no particular problems when visiting Russia these days. Personally however, I´ve decided to give priority to other destinations for a good deal of time, particularly since I have visited Ukraine three times in recent years, experiencing a somewhat similar, if currently troubled, country and culture.


Depends on where you visit in the Ukraine, in some regions like Donbass there's a war going on. A friend of mine who comes from St. Petersburg recently visited the city and was quite impressed with it. I've heard this stated several times about St. Petersburg.

Unfortunately, there's a lot of mud being thrown at Russia right now, and this is imo often unjustified and part of media manipulation. I originally come from the Ukraine but have Russian ancestry, and I must saw I was disgusted by the actions of some Ukrainians towards those citizen of the Ukraine who, in their views, do not see Nazi collaborators and murderers as 'heroes' of the Ukraine (bandera, shuhevich, etc.). I am speaking in particular of the Odessa massacre and of the general 'ato' ('anti-terrorist operation') taking place in the Ukraine. This so-called anti-terrorist operation has already taken the lives of thousands of peaceful Ukrainian civilians.


----------



## joen_cph

I have followed the war (invasion) situation very, very closely, but will abstain from debating it further here.

BTW, I don´t know whether Glazunov toured in nowadays Ukraine - but it seems very likely.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

joen_cph said:


> I have followed the war (invasion) situation very, very closely, but will abstain from debating it further here.
> 
> BTW, I don´t know whether Glazunov toured in nowadays Ukraine - but it seems very likely.


Do you have any proofs of this 'invasion'?

P.S. - I have also followed the war very closely for personal reasons.

I guess we shouldn't go too much into politics here, since the thread is about Glazunov.


----------



## Cheyenne

Listening to Glazunov's fourth symphony recorded in the studio in 1948 by Mravinsky -- a man who, like Furtwängler and others, rarely entered the studio. What a wonderful performance!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BBC Podcast about Glazunov I didn't know existed! Do listen if you like a nice, refreshing lecture with musical excerpts and _no condescension._ That's very refreshing to hear, if you ask me.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p021ldhp

The first joke the guy makes though... _hardy har har... _


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> BBC Podcast about Glazunov I didn't know existed! Do listen if you like a nice, refreshing lecture with musical excerpts and _no condescension._ That's very refreshing to hear, if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p021ldhp
> 
> The first joke the guy makes though... _hardy har har... _


An hour long. Impressive. 
Thanks for sharing.

By the way, Raymonda this Saturday!! I'm so looking forward to that.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Huilunsoittaja said:


> BBC Podcast about Glazunov I didn't know existed! Do listen if you like a nice, refreshing lecture with musical excerpts and _no condescension._ That's very refreshing to hear, if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p021ldhp
> 
> The first joke the guy makes though... _hardy har har... _


That's a great Podcast. A pity that they cut the music down to snippets only - I wish I'd listened to the main programme when it was broadcast so I could hear some of those beautiful chamber pieces.
I have never really been struck with Glazunov's symphonies. There is something slight about them, all surface and no depth (for me anyway). But those little snippets of chamber music and his songs are completely different. There is a real beauty and simplicity to them. I will be exploring some more. How many String Quartets did he write? 9?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MagneticGhost said:


> That's a great Podcast. A pity that they cut the music down to snippets only - I wish I'd listened to the main programme when it was broadcast so I could hear some of those beautiful chamber pieces.
> I have never really been struck with Glazunov's symphonies. There is something slight about them, all surface and no depth (for me anyway). But those little snippets of chamber music and his songs are completely different. There is a real beauty and simplicity to them. I will be exploring some more. How many String Quartets did he write? 9?


7 quartets, and a set of 5 Novelettes op. 15 which is my favorite. His 5th might be his best quartet, and I've also not really heard the others as well. With his chamber music, I get the opposite impression as you did with his symphonies, that his thematic material in his chamber music isn't as strong as his orchestral music. But that's how I feel about most chamber music, so that's my general predisposition.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I don't know the chamber music (yet) but I'm with the Ghost as far as the symphonies are concerned. Others whose opinions I respect (including fellow posters on here) have praised them highly but, though perfectly pleasant, they don't float my boat.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 7 quartets, and a set of 5 Novelettes op. 15 which is my favorite. His 5th might be his best quartet, and I've also not really heard the others as well. With his chamber music, I get the opposite impression as you did with his symphonies, that his thematic material in his chamber music isn't as strong as his orchestral music. But that's how I feel about most chamber music, so that's my general predisposition.


That's true about chamber music, since it focuses more on interaction between instruments than on themes per se. I have to hear some of Glazunov's symphonies - which one would you recommend as a start?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> That's true about chamber music, since it focuses more on interaction between instruments than on themes per se. I have to hear some of Glazunov's symphonies - which one would you recommend as a start?


If you like a bit of deeply personal melancholy that later turns to exuberance, symphony no. 4 is the place to start. If you like something heroic, energetic, and a deep slow movement to contrast, symphony no. 5. If you love "sturm und drang" and a kind of Beethoven-like triumph over adversity, that's symphony no. 6. Oh and... Svetlanov's performances may do "the trick" and those are available on YouTube.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If you like a bit of deeply personal melancholy that later turns to exuberance, symphony no. 4 is the place to start. If you like something heroic, energetic, and a deep slow movement to contrast, symphony no. 5. If you love "sturm und drang" and a kind of Beethoven-like triumph over adversity, that's symphony no. 6. Oh and... Svetlanov's performances may do "the trick" and those are available on YouTube.


Thank you, I'll check these symphonies out for sure .


----------



## Orfeo

Some cool uploads via YouTube:

Symphony no. II
-->




Symphony no. V
-->




Symphony no. I
-->




And then this, why Esther Yoo chose to record Glazunov (her debut album)?
-->


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Orfeo said:


> Symphony no. V
> -->


The uploader accidentally gave the movement labels from Mahler 5 :lol: Man, I can only wish that it wouldn't make a difference whether or not it was Mahler 5 or Glazunov 5 but that they were both well-loved at the same time...

I'm impressed at these community(?) performances in Japan! A passionate conductor to do both 1st and 2nd symphonies! Yes, I've noticed Glazunov being quite popular in Asian countries in recent years. Even the 2nd symphony? I _never _imagined anyone would revive that one. Just to see them "acted out" live and conducted live, I feel just one step closer, you know? I'm terrible at visualizing musicians in my mind when I listen to audio recordings.

That recording with Esther Yoo is on YouTube actually, I found it a few days ago. I'll check it out!


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
I always have a warm spot for the Second (in part because it was one of the first three works I've heard of this composer, the others being the Sixth and Stenka Razin). The ideas has a nice Slavic feel to it that would've done Borodin proud and the development, although quite extensive, is pretty well made and exciting (the slow movement is the winner here, pretty sensuous and heart-warming). The scherzo is not so charming, but pretty strong, and the finale, a tad long-winded, is quite impressive. It's pretty gratifying to see it recorded live, although the performance is quite slipshod. 

Truth to tell, I did not even pay notice to the movement listing of the Fifth. Interesting mix-up. Oh well, the Youtube upload is pretty enjoyable in its own right.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I've been listening to Rozhdestvenskiy's rendition of the 2nd - very impressed! I wonder why Glazunov is so underrated as a composer, these symphonies are pretty much on the level of Tchaikovsky's, imo. Different, of course, but I wouldn't say 'worse'. I've ordered Svetlanov's 2nd, and intend to explore Rozhdestvenskiy's full set. Huilunsoittaja, what are your favourite renditions?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I've been listening to Rozhdestvenskiy's rendition of the 2nd - very impressed! I wonder why Glazunov is so underrated as a composer, these symphonies are pretty much on the level of Tchaikovsky's, imo. Different, of course, but I wouldn't say 'worse'. I've ordered Svetlanov's 2nd, and intend to explore Rozhdestvenskiy's full set. Huilunsoittaja, what are your favourite renditions?


I've been quite happy with multiple symphonic cycles. The ones that are _really _cool for me are Neeme Jarvi's and Jose Serebrier's, being newer than most and thus have the best recording quality, but Svetlanov's set is quite spectacular. Svetlanov really has the "nerve" to make his music sound famous, and to allow it its maximum potential energy, but at the same time tone quality of the orchestra I felt was always first and foremost in his performances. I've heard some of Rozh's renditions too. Otaka and Polyansky are fine too, more eccentric perhaps for some of their renditions? Really I'm better at pointing out recordings NOT to listen to. Do NOT listen to the Naxos recording of the Glazunov's symphonies, ESPECIALLY the 2nd symphony. *gag* Glazunov at wrong tempos is mega bad... Also, Fedoseyev's cycle is good for its performances, but I absolutely _cannot _stand the recording quality. WAY too much exposure, as if everything is getting drowned out with dryness. My ears actually hurt from the over-exposure for his 5th Symphony recording.

Yes, there are at least 7 full symphony cycles ever made, and dozen more of selected symphonies by other conductors (most do the symphonies 3-6 which I consider his more "accessible" ones). Many indeed! Glazunov lives a quite healthy life in the recording world, and certainly he will do fine in regards to his ability to be shared with one and all.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've been quite happy with multiple symphonic cycles. The ones that are _really _cool for me are Neeme Jarvi's and Jose Serebrier's, being newer than most and thus have the best recording quality, but Svetlanov's set is quite spectacular. Svetlanov really has the "nerve" to make his music sound famous, and to allow it its maximum potential energy, but at the same time tone quality of the orchestra I felt was always first and foremost in his performances. I've heard some of Rozh's renditions too. Otaka and Polyansky are fine too, more eccentric perhaps for some of their renditions? Really I'm better at pointing out recordings NOT to listen to. Do NOT listen to the Naxos recording of the Glazunov's symphonies, ESPECIALLY the 2nd symphony. *gag* Glazunov at wrong tempos is mega bad... Also, Fedoseyev's cycle is good for its performances, but I absolutely _cannot _stand the recording quality. WAY too much exposure, as if everything is getting drowned out with dryness. My ears actually hurt from the over-exposure for his 5th Symphony recording.
> 
> Yes, there are at least 7 full symphony cycles ever made, and dozen more of selected symphonies by other conductors (most do the symphonies 3-6 which I consider his more "accessible" ones). Many indeed! Glazunov lives a quite healthy life in the recording world, and certainly he will do fine in regards to his ability to be shared with one and all.


Listened to Svetlanov's 2nd yesterday, an excellent symphony and a very good interpretation. You do right to promote his music around here, certainly a highly underrated composer. In terms of quality, his symphonies should definitely be more widely known.


----------



## hpowders

His violin concerto is very nice-either Milstein or Heifetz fills the bill.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've listened to this a few times on Spotify and found it to be an immensely satisfying and fun collection of great songs.

On the symphony front I find I am warming to No.6 which is paired with my favourite (thus far) orchestral work of his, The Sea - conducted by Jose Serebrier.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

While everyone celebrates Bach's birthday today, it happens to be 80th anniversary of Glazunov's death.

A last Spring indeed...


----------



## hpowders

^^^Good. I will play Glazunov's violin concerto. The opening is so haunting.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recently acquired Glazunovs's 8th symphony with Rozhdestvensky conducting - excellent music and performance! Really impressed with this composer. Quite underrated - imo, his symphonies are not weaker than Tchaikovsky's.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Recently acquired Glazunovs's 8th symphony with Rozhdestvensky conducting - excellent music and performance! Really impressed with this composer. Quite underrated - imo, his symphonies are not weaker than Tchaikovsky's.


That's definitely an enigma among his works. Following on the heels of the Violin Concerto, it sounds quite similar in its edginess, but there were different things happening in his life at that time than the Violin Concerto. The events of 1905, the Conservatory closing down for a year... He also nearly died in the middle of writing that symphony, somewhere in the midst of writing the 1st and 2nd movements he almost killed himself with a drinking bout, one that I think was more intentional than by accident... anyhow took him a long time to recover and then he finished the symphony. He wrote it in honor of the protestors of 1905, particularly his own students who almost got arrested, but I have a feeling he was revealing his own depressed, even nihilistic feelings in the symphony. When the Conservatory closed down, at the time it seemed like it would never open up again. Imagine if that really happened, what a loss for Russian music that would have been... he didn't want to live in a Russia like that...


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
The middle movements of the Eighth Symphony is the very heart of this great, uneasy work (his daughter called the scherzo diabolic and it is easy to see why: its a far cry from the previous scherzi in its seriousness).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Orfeo said:


> ^^^
> The middle movements of the Eighth Symphony is the very heart of this great, uneasy work (his daughter called the scherzo diabolic and it is easy to see why: its a far cry from the previous scherzi in its seriousness).


The outer movements are still excellent though. I wonder why this composer remains so underrated, his symphonies are up there with the best in terms of quality imo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's definitely an enigma among his works. Following on the heels of the Violin Concerto, it sounds quite similar in its edginess, but there were different things happening in his life at that time than the Violin Concerto. The events of 1905, the Conservatory closing down for a year... He also nearly died in the middle of writing that symphony, somewhere in the midst of writing the 1st and 2nd movements he almost killed himself with a drinking bout, one that I think was more intentional than by accident... anyhow took him a long time to recover and then he finished the symphony. He wrote it in honor of the protestors of 1905, particularly his own students who almost got arrested, but I have a feeling he was revealing his own depressed, even nihilistic feelings in the symphony. When the Conservatory closed down, at the time it seemed like it would never open up again. Imagine if that really happened, what a loss for Russian music that would have been... he didn't want to live in a Russia like that...


Thank you for this interesting information on the 8th symphony, Huilunsoittaja. What might have driven Glazunov to problems with alcohol, do you know? 
I think Rimsky-Korsakov was fired after voicing his grief and outrage about the 1905 shootings, and Glazunov did everything he could to make Rimsky-Korsakov return. Certainly, Glazunov had a master teacher in Korsakov, but he managed to make Russian classical music progress further into the 20th century. Quite an achievement to take up the heritage of Korsakov, Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Balakirev and infuse it with freshness of his own. Definitely looking forward to hearing all of his symphonies - so far I know the 2nd and 8th, and am highly impressed with both.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

The middle movements of the Eighth Symphony is the very heart of this great, uneasy work (his daughter called the scherzo diabolic and it is easy to see why: its a far cry from the previous scherzi in its seriousness).

^
The booklet notes to my Rozhdestvenky copy describes the music of the scherzo as 'serpentine' - I can see why, the melody slithers its way through like a snake and even sounds somewhat 'ironic'. Perhaps Shostakovich was inspired by some of this material.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A _crazy _recording I found today. That _rubato_, and the _tempo changes_... lolwut?! 






The pianist makes Glazunov sound like a total drunken nutcase!! :lol: But it's so amusing that perhaps this could win anyone over who likes piano music and hasn't heard Glazunov before. Tell me what you think!


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunov sound like a total drunken nutcase!!


Glazunov does it again. 
If ya know what I'm saying.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A _crazy _recording I found today. That _rubato_, and the _tempo changes_... lolwut?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pianist makes Glazunov sound like a total drunken nutcase!! :lol: But it's so amusing that perhaps this could win anyone over who likes piano music and hasn't heard Glazunov before. Tell me what you think!


Thank you for the link! I like it . I tend to enjoy 'non-standard' pianists playing in that kind of dynamic style, such as Garrick Ohlsson. The music itself definitely shows the influence of Chopin.


----------



## majlis




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For anyone on Facebook...

https://m.facebook.com/Alexander-Glazunov-831556670224813/

I'm so pleased how the page has grown! People from all around the world. I post random things there and I get feedback! (I'm posting this link with no intention of promoting a "competing" website because that page isn't exactly a forum.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What might have driven Glazunov to problems with alcohol, do you know?


This is what I've been trying to find out _ever since I knew him_.... and still inconclusive....

If only he kept a journal or something! But he didn't like writing! And he didn't like talking! What was going on in that mind of his? Things never spoken, perhaps never expressed to anyone, or only to people who never thought to write it down either. Except perhaps in music... A statement from Shostakovich (Testimony): "Glazunov spent all his time thinking about music and therefore, when he spoke about it, you remembered for life." If only _he _actually wrote any of that down, pfff!

I read an account about how while in exile in Paris, a writer met him and asked to hear some of his memoirs. He started meeting with Glazunov and began writing things down (one such well-known memoir from these meetings is the memoir of Tchaikovsky, which you will find quotes from in just about any comprehensive biography of Tchaikovsky). But partway through these meetings, the writer went abroad, had a heart attack and died, and so those memoirs ended there. Glazunov didn't want to write anything more. So what managed to be written down was _his _memoirs of other (more famous) people........ but nothing about himself personally........ frustrating indeed.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is what I've been trying to find out _ever since I knew him_.... and still inconclusive....
> 
> If only he kept a journal or something! But he didn't like writing! And he didn't like talking! What was going on in that mind of his? Things never spoken, perhaps never expressed to anyone, or only to people who never thought to write it down either. Except perhaps in music... A statement from Shostakovich (Testimony): "Glazunov spent all his time thinking about music and therefore, when he spoke about it, you remembered for life." If only _he _actually wrote any of that down, pfff!
> 
> I read an account about how while in exile in Paris, a writer met him and asked to hear some of his memoirs. He started meeting with Glazunov and began writing things down (one such well-known memoir from these meetings is the memoir of Tchaikovsky, which you will find quotes from in just about any comprehensive biography of Tchaikovsky). But partway through these meetings, the writer went abroad, had a heart attack and died, and so those memoirs ended there. Glazunov didn't want to write anything more. So what managed to be written down was _his _memoirs of other (more famous) people........ but nothing about himself personally........ frustrating indeed.


Interesting and great man. I'm becoming very fond of his symphonies. Was listening to the 2nd today, every movement is terrific in its own way. The influence of Rimsky-Korsakov, one of my favourite Russian composers, can definitely be felt and I think it was quite significant. I think Glazunov was continuing in Korsakov's tradition but definitely added a modernizing impulse and brought other influences into the mold - for e.g. I definitely hear Tchaikovsky's influence in the 2nd symphony, in particular the opening sounds similar to the opening of Tchaikovsky's 4th, and this 'fate' motif in the trumpets comes through in a Tchaikovsky-like manner later in the first movement. Looking forward to hearing his 3rd symphony, as performed by Rozhdestvensky. Terrific conductor imo.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just a little something... can't even remember where I found it, I think a Russian photo archive website... ^_^









The signature at the bottom right is Ilya Repin. This is one of several pencil sketches he made of Glazunov cuz they were best buddies.

I spelt Stasov's* name wrong in the label lol


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just a little something... can't even remember where I found it, I think a Russian photo archive website... ^_^
> 
> View attachment 83521
> 
> 
> The signature at the bottom right is Ilya Repin. This is one of several pencil sketches he made of Glazunov cuz they were best buddies.


Excellent. Both amazing artists  - the friendship makes sense.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just a little something... can't even remember where I found it, I think a Russian photo archive website... ^_^
> 
> View attachment 83521
> 
> 
> The signature at the bottom right is Ilya Repin. This is one of several pencil sketches he made of Glazunov cuz they were best buddies.
> 
> I spelt Stasov's* name wrong in the label lol


The labelling is your writing? I don't think you spelt 'Stasov' wrong .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> The labelling is your writing? I don't think you spelt 'Stasov' wrong .


No when you click it I wrote the picture's label as "Stastov" but I can't fix that now.  The little labels in Cyrillic in the actual sketch are Repin's labels. As you may know, Stasov was very important non-composer in the music circles of St. Petersburg.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No when you click it I wrote the picture's label as "Stastov" but I can't fix that now.  The little labels in Cyrillic in the actual sketch are Repin's labels. As you may know, Stasov was very important non-composer in the music circles of St. Petersburg.


Oh ok, no problem, don't worry about these little spelling errors. No, I haven't heard of Stasov - was he a prominent critic? Currently listening to Glazunov's 3rd, the CD came in today. Another treat to the ears . Glazunov shows full command of all compositional and orchestral resources imo - the music is just alive, filled with colour and flavour. I really enjoy Glazunov's broad use of Russian folk melodies - his melodic language reminds me of Rimsky-Korsakov, who I am a fan of. 
This comes through in the Lyric Poem, Op. 13 also contained on the disc - its beautiful, broad melody reminds me of Korsakov's 'Antar'.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

May I ask what your favourite symphony is, Huilunsoittaja?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Oh ok, no problem, don't worry about these little spelling errors. No, I haven't heard of Stasov - was he a prominent critic? Currently listening to Glazunov's 3rd, the CD came in today. Another treat to the ears . Glazunov shows full command of all compositional and orchestral resources imo - the music is just alive, filled with colour and flavour. I really enjoy Glazunov's broad use of Russian folk melodies - his melodic language reminds me of Rimsky-Korsakov, who I am a fan of.
> This comes through in the Lyric Poem, Op. 13 also contained on the disc - its beautiful, broad melody reminds me of Korsakov's 'Antar'.


Yeah Stasov was the guy who came up with the nickname "Mighty Handful" for the Five Russian composers. He also gave Glazunov a couple nicknames, notably "Eagle" (in Russian _Oryel_), and "Little Glinka." He was a critic, more like _proponent _for Russian music really. It was like grandfather-grandson friendship between Glazunov and Stasov, and so Glazunov was actually even more devastated by his death than Rimsky-Korsakov's, albeit they were the best of friends too. In later letters and other documents Glazunov wrote decades later, he sometimes spoke about Stasov as if he were still alive...

Yesss you've finally heard the Lyric Poem. That was the first piece I ever heard by him. I think I listened to Rozh's rendition some weeks ago, very excellent. That one is really special to me, I guess you could call, our "when we first met" piece hehe. Tchaikovskian lyricism, with a bit of _Tristan _thrown in, no? I read that Glazunov showed the piece to Tchaikovsky when it was still brand new, but at the time he only called it "Andantino" since he wasn't sure what to call it. So he asked Tchaikovsky for advice, to which he replied it made him think of a lyric poem, so that stuck. Way to go, Tchaik!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I can't stop reading "Alexander Konstantinovich" as "Felixander Mendelssohnovich". Help me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I can't stop reading "Alexander Konstantinovich" as "Felixander Mendelssohnovich". Help me.


Once in a while his colleagues called him the Russian Mendelssohn for a characteristic transparency in some of his higher-range writing. He also highly revered Mendelssohn, once saying: "Look at how Wagner and so many others after him have tried to belittle the significance of Mendelssohn, and yet how indebted to Mendelssohn was Wagner himself in terms of his music and especially his orchestration!"

Mendelssohn was Jewish, so, Glazunov was automatically biased _towards _him. Quite an unusual figure in Russia for that time... o_o


----------



## znapschatz

My favorite Glazunov is "The Seasons," but that has as much to do with associations as the merits of the piece. I once saw a version of the ballet choreographed for ice skaters and performed by John Curry and his company. It was brilliant and moving, more so than the traditional ballet productions, and that is what I think of whenever I hear the music. It was also, by coincidence, background music for a serious moment in my life.


----------



## majlis

I'm a chamber fan, and have all of his quartets. Don't listen to his symphonies, but his Stanka Razin and The Kremlin, and his ballets are great IMO.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Once in a while his colleagues called him the Russian Mendelssohn for a characteristic transparency in some of his higher-range writing. He also highly revered Mendelssohn, once saying: "Look at how Wagner and so many others after him have tried to belittle the significance of Mendelssohn, and yet how indebted to Mendelssohn was Wagner himself in terms of his music and especially his orchestration!"
> 
> Mendelssohn was Jewish, so, Glazunov was automatically biased _towards _him. Quite an unusual figure in Russia for that time... o_o


Thanks for the interesting and informative commentary, Huilunsoittaja. Did Glazunov have Jewish roots? I really enjoyed the Lyric Poem, an excellent piece .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Thanks for the interesting and informative commentary, Huilunsoittaja. Did Glazunov have Jewish roots? I really enjoyed the Lyric Poem, an excellent piece .


No, he didn't at all. How he ever fell in love with Jews I'll probably never know, but probably it happened because his real "affiliation" was not ultimately a religion or a political party, but Music itself, and Jewish musicians seemed to have a kind of spiritual-musical charisma that attracted him. Supposedly he liked to joke with some of his non-Jewish students, "Your playing is too Christian!" It seems he associated Jewish spirituality as a source of their genius, passion, talent, etc. whereas Orthodox Russians wouldn't have had the same kind of spiritual qualities. What did he think of himself then? Maybe he wished he was Jewish, I don't know. :lol: Reading other documents by him however, it seems that when it came to music education, he was definitely apolitical about who were acceptable musicians, especially when he began to decry a movement in Soviet Russia where there would be quotas of how many students were accepted into the Conservatory based on economic statuses rather than skill. He really seemed to be opposed to any sort of privileges that had nothing to do with talent. I'll go find a quote later from a document and translate it here.

Sorry, you can ask me to stop my lecturing any time... I can't help myself go into these long discussions, it's just a part of my overall subconscious now after years of research.


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Sorry, you can ask me to stop my lecturing any time... I can't help myself go into these long discussions, it's just a part of my overall subconscious now after years of research.


Not a problem. If you have anything to contribute, by all means put it out. It's always worth the read, especially with regard to Russian music, for which I have a passion.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No, he didn't at all. How he ever fell in love with Jews I'll probably never know, but probably it happened because his real "affiliation" was not ultimately a religion or a political party, but Music itself, and Jewish musicians seemed to have a kind of spiritual-musical charisma that attracted him. Supposedly he liked to joke with some of his non-Jewish students, "Your playing is too Christian!" It seems he associated Jewish spirituality as a source of their genius, passion, talent, etc. whereas Orthodox Russians wouldn't have had the same kind of spiritual qualities. What did he think of himself then? Maybe he wished he was Jewish, I don't know. :lol: Reading other documents by him however, it seems that when it came to music education, he was definitely apolitical about who were acceptable musicians, especially when he began to decry a movement in Soviet Russia where there would be quotas of how many students were accepted into the Conservatory based on economic statuses rather than skill. He really seemed to be opposed to any sort of privileges that had nothing to do with talent. I'll go find a quote later from a document and translate it here.
> 
> Sorry, you can ask me to stop my lecturing any time... I can't help myself go into these long discussions, it's just a part of my overall subconscious now after years of research.


Thanks, Huilunsoittaja . No, on the contrary, your information regarding Glazunov is highly informative. The more, the better. It's interesting you mention Shostakovich - what else did Shostakovich think of his teacher? Do you have any information on that? I plan to discover Shostakovich in more depth and I do think he was influenced by Glazunov - his orchestration sometimes shares Glazunov's hues and Shostakovich's melodies sometimes remind me of the Russian folk melodies used by Glazunov.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Thanks, Huilunsoittaja . No, on the contrary, your information regarding Glazunov is highly informative. The more, the better. It's interesting you mention Shostakovich - what else did Shostakovich think of his teacher? Do you have any information on that? I plan to discover Shostakovich in more depth and I do think he was influenced by Glazunov - his orchestration sometimes shares Glazunov's hues and Shostakovich's melodies sometimes remind me of the Russian folk melodies used by Glazunov.


Indeed! The truth is there was a middle man. _Maximilian Steinberg_, he was composition teacher at the time Shostakovich was at the St. Petersburg Conservatory. Steinberg was Glazunov's student a generation earlier and became his colleague. In fact, I don't think there was ever a protege as loyal to Glazunov, and Rimsky-Korsakov, as Steinberg. More of a groupie than me! So although Glazunov didn't technically teach Shostakovich composition (Glazunov did teach I think a score reading/chamber class when Shostakovich was in school), he basically studied with "Glazunov Jr." and that's influence enough.

Here.... just listen... blatantly copying Glazunov's 5th symphony... :lol: Glazunov must have been so proud of his wonderful little student...

And should I even mention? He's Jewish composer 






Read the video description too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You can thank musicrom for bringing this to my attention, I couldn't turn down wanting to share this here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Goldstein

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mykola_Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky

https://www.discogs.com/Mravinsky-Glazunov-Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky-Symphony-No-4-Symphony-No-21/release/3775391

For someone to _legitimately _write a hoax Glazunov piece (why????), and then later trick other people so well as to make another hoax work published by legitimate artists and then get it PAIRED with a Glazunov symphony on an album before they caught the hoax... :lol: Oh, I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.

I've yet to hear that hoax Glazunov piece, if it's ever been published or recorded...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

!!!!!!!

https://www.pinterest.com/tatianaspitzer/glazunov-alexandre-kontantinovich/

No... _no_.... this is too much "musicological discovery" all at once... _nooooo!_ *whimpers* Spare me... mercy!

Pinterest ruin my sanity now.......


----------



## majlis

Mendelssohn wasn't Jewish, at least for the Jews. His father was, but not his mother. In Jews religion, you're one through your mother only. Same with Kreisler. They weren't Jews.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Original entry on Glazunov's home:

http://www.citywalls.ru/house6681.html

Translated to English:

https://translate.google.com/transl...//www.citywalls.ru/house6681.html&prev=search

I learn something every day. That's the honest truth.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

Glazunov's Violin Concerto is amazing!!! I saw that live last year, wow!!!!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Glazunov's Violin Concerto was very good. I listened to it last night for the first time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So... this August I didn't make any plans for Glazunov's birthday really... As some of you may know, I've been busy with stuff, planning to move out of state in a few days. No new videos, no new blogs. Maybe tomorrow I'll post something short. We'll see.

151st birthday, closing off the happy 150th Anniversary celebrations I had this past year and last year. The experiences I had, the discoveries I made! A memorable celebration year for sure! I saw _Raymonda!_ How can I top that? What can I possibly do _now _for him?

Maybe something _he _would have appreciated a bit more rather than a plethora of praises and applauses...

Imagine a private gathering in the Russian country, with closest friends and family. A bit of champagne and a bit of intimate chamber music perhaps. Just between friends...

Something bittersweet and sincere...





Some counterpoint to stir the mind and soul...





And finally... a bit of drunken fun! :cheers:





All these years, still going strong. С Днем Рождения дорогой. :kiss:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Huilunsoittaja did you notice a second symphony cycle I found of his symphonies in the crazy good thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So I was rummaging through YouTube yesterday when I found an interesting youtuber who was uploading Russian music. I had an inkling it was an old friend of mine who was banned now over a year ago, but it was not. Instead, they are now a new friend, because they told me that they could upload _anything _by Glazunov that I request. So what did I request, the jarring gap of music that is not yet on youtube and also not in my listening experience? His chamber music! Yes, you've heard it from me, I requested chamber music. And that's what this man did for me today!

Here's the listing, all 7 of Glazunov's String Quartets, plus his String Quintet:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHxzuXilW2AKDBqb6pc0YkVrpqlWWZIbk

Enjoy! I sure hope these videos are not taken down. This is valuable, rare music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Two videos I uploaded today, and as is stated, very rare recordings. They were given to me by a friend who painstakingly digitized the original LPs. Quite an achievement!

From Darkness to Light op. 53:





Idylle op. 103:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8 years of musicological research, all summed up. My entire Glazunovian presence on YouTube. Enjoy! I uploaded a bunch of new stuff this month, check it out!!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGoXX9d04NBaK3uhkqLGMUjN5Rm0SLum


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 8 years of musicological research, all summed up. My entire Glazunovian presence on YouTube. Enjoy! I uploaded a bunch of new stuff this month, check it out!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGoXX9d04NBaK3uhkqLGMUjN5Rm0SLum


Looking very good, always nice to see determined music lovers.


----------



## Orfeo

Nice assortments of recordings featuring Elena Glazunova performing her father's piano works

Theme et Variations (



)
Idylle (



)
Sonata no. II (



)
Piano Concerto no. II (



)


----------



## TxllxT

RAYMONDA 2012 (full)-Alexandrova & Skvortsov at the Bolshoi















The performances Rudolfa Nureeva. "Raymonda".















"Raymond" 14/09/2013 Kondaurova-Ermakov















Alexander Glazunov [Александр Глазунов]: Raymonda, ballet in three acts, Op. 57






AK Glazunov. Music from the ballet "The Seasons"















A.Glazunov "The seasons" / Vladimir Ponkin (conductor)


----------



## TxllxT

Glazunov - Symphony No. 1










Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Anissimov






Alexander Glazunov "Symphony No 1" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky






Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Fedoseyev.






Alexander Glazunov : Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor Op. 16 (1886)















Alexander Glazunov "Symphony No 2" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky






A.K.Glazunov / Symphony No.2 Op.16















A.K.Glazunov Symphony No.3 D Major Op.33















Alexander Glasunov "Symphony No 3" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky






Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Fedoseyev.






A.Glazunov - Symphony No 4 - KU Orchestra









1st movement




2nd movement




3rd movement





Alexander Glasunov "Symphony No 4" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky


----------



## TxllxT

A. Glazunov Symphonie Nr.5 @ Color Philharmonic Orchestra 5th concert















Glazunov - Symphony No 5 in B flat major, Op 55 - Mravinsky






Glazunov "Symphony No 5" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky






Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55 (Anissimov, Moscow Symphony Orchestra)






A.Glazunov - Symphony № 6, op.58 - RNO, Pletnev









I. Adagio. Allegro passionato




II.Tema con variazioni




III. Intermezzo.Allegretto




IV. Finale.Andante maestoso. Moderato





Glazunov "Symphony No 6" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky






Glazunov: Symphony No. 6 in C minor, Op. 58 (Anissimov, Moscow Symphony Orchestra)






Alexander Glazunov : Symphony No. 7 in F major Op. 77 'Pastoral' (1902)















Glazunov Symphony No.7 Op.77 (Nikolai Golovanov)






Glazunov: Symphony No. 7 in F major 'Pastorale', Op. 77 (Anissimov, Moscow Symphony Orchestra)






Glazunov "Symphony No 7" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky






Alexander Glazunov : Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major Op. 83 (1906)















Glazunov "Symphony No 8" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky






Glazunov: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, Op. 83 (Anissimov, Moscow Symphony Orchestra)






Glazunov "Symphony No 9" Alexander Anissimov















Glazunov symphony 9 conductor - Kiril Lambov


----------



## TxllxT

Alexander Glazunov : String Quartet No.1 In D major Op.1 (1881-82)















Alexander Glazunov : String Quartet No.2 in F major Op.10 (1884)















Alexander Glazunov : String Quartet No.3 in G Major Op. 26 'Slavonic' (1886-88)















Alexander Glazunov : String Quartet No.4 in A minor Op.64 (1894)






Alexander Glazunov : String Quartet No.5 in D minor Op.70 (1898)






Alexander Glazunov : String Quartet No.6 in B flat major Op. 106 (1920-21)






Alexander Glazunov : String Quartet No.7 in C major Op.107 'Hommage au passé' (1930)






Alexander Glazunov (et al.) : String Quartet on the name 'B-La-F' (1886)















Alexander Glazunov (et al.) : Variations On A Russian Theme for String Quartet (1898)






Alexander Glazunov (et al.) : Three Essays for String Quartet 'Jour de fête' (1887-88)






Alexander Glazunov : Suite for String Quartet in C major Op.35 (1887-91)















Alexander Glazunov : Elegy for String Quartet in D minor op.105 (1928)






Alexander Glazunov : Three pieces from 'Les Vendredis' for String Quartet (1898-99)






Alexander Glazunov : String Quintet in A major Op.39 (1891-92)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

С днем рождения, дорогой!

(Symphony No. 5, op. 55)





I'm spreading the love today by sharing his music with some people who don't know him too well but are interested to hear. I may give a good listen to something I haven't heard in a while, or am less familiar with.


----------



## R3PL4Y

Although I have liked the pieces I have heard by Glazunov, I just dont know if I can forgive him for what he did to Rachmaninoff at the premiere of his first symphony. If it weren't for Glazunov screwing it up as badly as he did, we might have 9 Rachmaninoff symphonies rather than 3


----------



## Orfeo

R3PL4Y said:


> Although I have liked the pieces I have heard by Glazunov, I just dont know if I can forgive him for what he did to Rachmaninoff at the premiere of his first symphony. If it weren't for Glazunov screwing it up as badly as he did, we might have 9 Rachmaninoff symphonies rather than 3


At best, Glazunov's limited understanding of the work colored his performance of it at the podium, not because of the allegation that he was drunk (and if so, why was he permitted to conduct in the first place). Also,


Rachmaninoff's score was ahead of its time, both in idiom and on technical matters: it is a demanding score that caught the orchestra off guard (see below). Myaskovsky, who heard Gauk's piano version played by Lamm in 1943 was astonished as to its language written in 1895.
The environment at St. Petersburg was conservative at the time, and simply was not ready for Rachmaninoff's daring, complex work. Critics like Cui were the most damaging in my opinion, more so than the inadequate performance in question.
Also, remember that orchestras back then were not the orchestras we know today. Orchestras, except for a few, were mostly provincial, had very narrow repertoires, and did not play much. There were many instances of scores rejected and returned as "unplayable" (recall Bruckner, Schubert, Bax?). And the playing was typically (though not always for some) subpar and not so proficient. Myaskovsky often complained about the lack of orchestras' execution (and even feeling) when they played his music. The orchestra that played Rachmaninoff's Symphony (The St. Petersburg Musical Society) was not equipped to bring it off successfully.
Glazunov in fact liked the score. But he made little use of rehearsals and made cuts in it. Moreover, his schedule that day (or night I forgot) was full, and he was not accustomed to boss his players (he was not demanding and often shied away from any conflicts of any kind). Whether or not he was drunk is still up in the air but he did have a nervous condition that was a factor. 
Lastly, Rachmaninoff did not hold this fiasco against him (not totally anyhow), as Glazunov formally apologized to him. They ended up being close to each other in the years to come (Rachmaninoff even gave Glazunov an autographed score of his Fourth Piano Concerto).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Some more links:

Use the Google Translate Site feature by putting link into the search engine, and then clicking "Translate Page" for the first entry.

Below are links to a number of scholarly articles published by musicologists on various subjects. Most are to do with his later life and his family.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1culwAI5eWtbhL_b3ZzzzzCCq2mCbVnkE/view (this is exception, only translatable by copying and pasting the text into Google Translate, which I've already succeeded and doing and tediously translate)

http://old.conservatory.ru/files/OM_26_Mishchenko.pdf

http://www.opentextnn.ru/music/epoch /XX/?id=4234

http://newmuz.narod.ru/st/Glazun_Gyunt01.html

http://imti.sias.ru/upload/iblock/aed/rijkova.pdf

http://inieberega.ru/node/731

http://old.conservatory.ru/files/alm_04_14_panteleeva.pdf

http://glazunovcons.ru/images/pictures/science/conference_proskurina_i.pdf


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I finally made a Glazunov recommendations playlist! A starter guide, if you will. As curator, I give my thumb's up on everything on this list:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGoXX9d04NA1nAwMjp5mLDc7qoJLUkzw


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found this biography recently online as a PDF and there are a ton of interesting pictures/photos! I really do discover new things all the time, even 10 years later. I plan to slowly read through it with Google Translate, one page at a time. I may do a report on it eventually, just as I will for the recent biography by John Tait.

http://glierinstitute.org/ukr/study-materials/3/glazunov.pdf


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I finally made a Glazunov recommendations playlist! A starter guide, if you will. As curator, I give my thumb's up on everything on this list:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGoXX9d04NA1nAwMjp5mLDc7qoJLUkzw


That's quite a list, and it looks like it was a labor of love. :tiphat:


----------



## MusicSybarite

I've just stumbled upon the Symphony No. 3 (Serebrier, Royal Scottish NO), a very salutary reacquainting. The Russian nostalgia is present throughout the work, and a sense of uplifting humour contrasts to give us a remarkable work of substantial merit, a fairly impressive work with Slavic roots, influenced by the composer whom was dedicated, Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Orfeo

*

Alexander Glazunov 
*
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, Op. 48 
->The KBS Symphony Orchestra/Conductor: Alexander Lazarev 
Date: 23rd day of February 2018
Venue: Korean Arts Centre Concert Hall, South Korea


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, thank you so much for sharing that, Orfeo! I love seeing videos of live performances. They make me happy. 

I was so busy today I haven't had a chance to post til now. Glazunov's birthday today, I will celebrate with the usual. However, it is the 10th time I've celebrated his birthday too, so I feel I ought to be doing something special.

How about a compilation of some new discoveries I made recently?


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
You bet. I was pleasantly surprised myself, so well the performance went (and I am glad to see that Glazunov is getting greater exposure in Asia (esp. Japan). 

I like the compilations and will explore further. Thank you for sharing these (and for everything). You are doing this very fine composer proud.

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Orfeo said:


> I like the compilations and will explore further. Thank you for sharing these (and for everything). You are doing this very fine composer proud.
> 
> :tiphat:


I got some updates about this actually....

So, a lady recently found my blog and posts here on talkclassical and contacted me directly. She has connections to the president of the Glazunov Foundation in Munich, and she was going to forward my name to him very soon, within a month or 2 I hope. And when that happens, I'm going to have one of the most valuable musicological connections I've ever had to Glazunov. This guy knows really a lot.  He may not speak English very well, but we'll see. The lady is a leader of some other musicological organizations to do with soviet artists. Things are actually happening for me! That's what's so nuts about this. :lol:

My friend rodders has uploaded a bunch of Glazunov this past week before his birthday, so here's one happy upload, Svetlanov's performance of Raymonda (see all the acts on his channel). Here is first part:






Best performance of Raymonda ever imho.


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
Nice! That development sounds promising. Please keep us up to date on this. 
Svetlanov's recording of Raymonda remains a wonderful classic in its own right, and has yet to be bettered despite the rather dated recorded sound. Gergiev may do it down the road? Who knows? 

But anyway, Glazunov is getting his dues, and rightly so.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is a really special album that was uploaded to YouTube earlier this year. There's nothing like hearing a recording made by a direct connection to any composer. Elena Glazunov, the adopted daughter who took on his name, had such a lucky connection. She knew exactly how to interpret him.

Enjoy these selected piano works she recorded!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8wOB7JPdtu1m7EYLI35THGrQlHpOsnmw


----------



## joen_cph

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is a really special album that was uploaded to YouTube earlier this year. There's nothing like hearing a recording made by a direct connection to any composer. Elena Glazunov, the adopted daughter who took on his name, had such a lucky connection. She knew exactly how to interpret him.
> 
> Enjoy these selected piano works she recorded!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8wOB7JPdtu1m7EYLI35THGrQlHpOsnmw


Interesting, and rare material. I have an old Telefunken LP where she plays the two piano concertos, but it must be said that there are better versions out there. Judging from hearing a few samples, there´s plenty of lyricism in her solo recordings, however.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sometimes I just rummage on the internet and I find things... things I've not seen before, or haven't seen in ages and rediscovered their locations...



























That's his wife Olga next to him. Pictures of him in America are very rare!


----------



## Orfeo

^^^^
I saw them in Facebook just a couple of days ago. 
Nice, really nice.
:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Orfeo said:


> ^^^^
> I saw them in Facebook just a couple of days ago.
> Nice, really nice.
> :tiphat:


Hmmm I wonder why... 

(I'm the owner of that Glazunov facebook page)


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hmmm I wonder why...
> 
> (I'm the owner of that Glazunov facebook page)


I see.
I should have realized.

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Something to brighten you day, a new discovery thanks to a random contact I have online (who seems to know a thing or 2 about how to get rare Glazunov pictures!):


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today I thought to do a bit of exploring on youtube what's new to do with Glaz-oo, and I found a whole bunch of awesome videos and performances. First, a biographic video which allows translation to english subtitles! I highly recommend, you'll find some interesting photos and SUPER interesting examinations at some of his stuff:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have this.... _knack _for finding photographs on google, and other rare things. Skills developed now for over a decade! Some cool finds.


----------



## Joachim Raff

A younger one here, apparently same year his 1st Symphony was premiered.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Joachim Raff said:


> A younger one here, apparently same year his 1st Symphony was premiered.


AHA! You're in my private facebook group!! So now you know who I am irl :devil:

I was considering posting these other finds in the facebook group but didn't want to spam.


----------



## JAS

Happy Birthday Alex, and thanks for the legacy of your music (and much of Borodin).


----------

